# I'm super excited...



## Heart of Stone (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally got the call, I was voted on and accepted..Initiation date April 19..

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Heart of Stone (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks Bro.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats and good luck! Keep us updated.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Heart of Stone (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok will do....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ashlar76 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats, may you have a Blessed journey.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations remember everything and enjoy your initiation. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JKC84 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Hughey (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats

Bro. Hughey


----------



## Bro. Vincent (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## detroit2jim (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, congratulations. To be moved from the ranks of the profane to Light is an exciting day.  Do yourself a favor and don't look up the rituals, let them come to you as the experience unfolds.  The 19th is your day, enjoy it and bask in the Light. 


Jim Merrill | Membership Director | Detroit Lodge No. 2 F&AM | 500 Temple Ave. Detroit, MI. 48201 | membership@detroitno2.com | www.detroitno2.com

Labor to keep alive in your breast that little spark of celestial fire called conscience. - Worshipful Brother George Washington


----------



## Heart of Stone (Apr 8, 2013)

I want to thank everybody for the encouraging words.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RegThaBarber (Apr 10, 2013)

Greetings from Oceana Lodge#69
And congratulations.......I was raised along with 3 othe honorable brothers 
March 30th.....Pay attention 
Peace


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RegThaBarber (Apr 10, 2013)

Bask in the light!!! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RegThaBarber (Apr 10, 2013)

That's Virginia Beach Va,23454



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RegThaBarber (Apr 10, 2013)

33rd District


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## raffy (Apr 10, 2013)

Greetings from the vision Lodge,  Lebanon


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

